# Cressbrook/Cooby weekender 13/14 jan 07



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

I had originally planned on meeting Sam/bassman in Esk about 2 or 3pm on his way up and going convoy, but got a message from Marty/Hard Yakka that he was heading up early. Marty arrived in Esk about 7.15am which was looking ok for a reasonably early start, 8am by my estimates, but as we rolled out of Esk my phone rang, so I had to turn back and do an urgent job for a regular customer. I gave Marty some directions and sent him on his way to the dam. 
Job didn't take long, about half hour, grabbed a 6pack off them for my trouble and headed up the range. 
Arrived at the ramp about 9am to an overcast and very muggy morning, with only the ocasional gust of light wind. 
Marty was sitting stationary in the middle of the dam, so I paddled out to some deep water and started trolling a heavy spinnerbait and the trusty green and yellow pakrat, said a quick g'day to Marty to find he had not even had a bite on either bait or lure. 
Last time we had been at the dam a lot of the fish we had seen caught were along a steep bank not far from where Marty was, so I pointed it out to him and kept trolling. I trolled the red bouy line toward the bank and just as I reached the bank and in full site of a passing stink boat that was obviously quite bored had a good tussle with a 35cm bass on my new bait caster that the spinnerbait was attached to. He was handled with care, a quick photo and back in the drink. 
The temp was really rising, and I had left my sunnies on the bank, or so I hoped, so when I caught up with Marty, I let him know I'd be heading back to get some shade and a beer. 
Slow trolled back along the bouy line and to the ramp with no more action, and sure enough, there were my sunglasses sitting on the bank where I had dropped them while rigging up. 
We put up our tents, had a quick beer, and jumped in Marty's air conditioned ute for a run down to Esk to get supplies (beer) and on the way back took a quick drive over Percerverance for a look at the dam. Quite a nice little spot with very steep walls on the valley, access to the water is by club membership only, and no fishing allowed. 
We headed back to Cressy in time to meet up with Steve/HiYo who had come up to say g'day. Nice to meet ya Steve, we'll organise a fish as soon as you get your yak. 
Shortly after Steve headed off, Gary/Hagar arrived, and joined us for a chat while we waited for Sam to show. Sam arrived about 3pm and we all sat and had a good yarn about fishing while the temps dropped a bit and then we all headed off to the ramp for session two of the day. 
Sam had spoken of a secret spot given to him by one of the local rangers, so he and Hagar headed off in that direction, shortly followed by Marty, while I headed up the western arm to look for the rock walls that I had heard talk of a few times. It was a good paddle, about 2.6Km to the start of a succession of nice looking very steep rock walls. It would have been a very peaceful spot if not for the idiots yahooing and jumping off boats and throwing beers around. picked up 2 small bass on the pakrat in this area before deciding it was getting dark and paddled back at a solid pace into the wind and picked up a very small bass that almost swallowed my pakrat. 
It was getting very dark quickly and i was almost back when my pakrat again got smashed, nearly pulling the rod out of the holder, and after a good fight in increasing darkness i landed a 34cm bass and decided to keep it for dinner. 
Ben had arrived and the other lads were packing up and chatting with Ben at the ramp when I arrived and we all headed up so Sam and Ben could set up camp and a pleasant evening of beers and yarns was had. 
I'm sure we had intended to eat something at some stage, but I'd over exerted myself and crashed out at 10pm in the hope that I would feel a bit better in the morning. Unfortunately that wasn't to be, still feeling a bit sick to the stomach and headaches, the result of insufficient sleep and pushing myself a bit hard in very humid warm conditions. 
Got up a bit late to find the others mostly packed up and ready to go, so said my goodbyes and wished them luck. Hope you had a good time at Cooby guys. Look forward to reading the reports. 
Here's a few happy snaps.


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Couple more pics of the arvo session 8)


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

And finally, a few pics of Lake Percerverance


----------



## fishinswing (May 15, 2006)

Hi everybody,

Not a lot to report, I arrived at the gates at approx 6.50am with a line up to enter. Gary/Hagar was already in the line waiting to get in as well. We all drove in and setup kayaks ready for a fish. A car with a couple of guys in a brand new viking 2 person kayak with electric were there to try it out for the first time. Hagar and myself informed them of the this great website and will soon look in and see what's happening. Nice to meet you guys.

I set of with Hagar for a the usual hotspot but nothing touch the line but weed. I paddled up the dam and drifted back throwing soft plastics and spinnerbaits without even a touch. Very hard fishing. I came across Marty who attended the camp out at Cressbrook, nice to meet you Marty.

You didn't miss a thing Karl. Rest up, hope you feel better soon. :wink:

Ran into Fishing man who also was having no luck. I gave up and paddled back and loaded up and headed home. Great to see so many yaks on Cooby Dam and great to meet fellow AKFF members, shame it wasn't firing like it can do.


----------



## wongus (Feb 12, 2006)

G'day Karl,

Good to hear that the fishing was a bit more productive than the last AKFF weekend to Cressy..

Sorry to hear about your feeling 'a bit under the weather'..

Looking forward to hearing the Cooby results from the rest of the crew


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Gday Karl, good to see the bass were coming your way in the time on the water, and also to hear the other akffers fronted for the weekend.

Think your indisposition would have been cured with more grog and one of Gilbo's cob roasts had he been there.

Also good to see the new swing of Sam's and will watch for later reports


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2007)

Sounds like a good weekend despite being a bit lean in the fish stakes 

Sorry I wasnt able to make it guys, things have been very busy for me over the last few weeks, tidying up at the old job before I left, and now very busy with training etc at the new job with the BOQ.

Fingers crossed I can make it to the next one!


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Yakatak, at 35 cm, that is a beaut bass. Well done.

Sounds like a great time for you guys getting together. Pity there was not more fish, but I am sure you all had a beaut time.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

well guys,

Fished cooby until about 1.30 today, 
bloody hard fishing hey, there was quite a few boats out when we arrived at about 8.30 and upon paddling around we found out that the fishing was extremely slow, I didnt see or hear of any fish being caught, everyone we ran into just kept saying how slow it was and that perhaps there isnt many fish in there anymore. I have got the feeling it might be a bit thin these days as its a very small dam and a lot of people fish it by the looks of things.

We tried everything, cast all different lures into every nook and cranny and trolled most of the dam still nothing, well we ended up paddling back down towards the wall where the cliffs are and sam finally managed a good yella, we fished this strip for another hour or so and I ended up dropping a fish near the boat, oh well it happens I guess.

Anyways Sam dogged it early and had to get home for 5.30 bedtime so unfortunately i missed out on a fish. Oh well looks like il have to find another fishing parter, he always does this so beware guys.

anyways heres the pic of the yella, 
geez they are a beautiful fish, better than any cod in my opinion.


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Very fat yella for a mid 40s fish, what lure did the damage? I'm sure there were a few jealous fishos up there by the sounds.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

he caught this one on a Ecogear VT65

it was the clear/chartreuse one with red head

it had a very fat gut on it hey, as you can see it didnt sit flat on the brag mat


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

That's a beaut looking Yellowbelly. Funny name for a fish. Wonder why they call em that? :roll:


----------



## Hard Yakka (Aug 15, 2006)

Wow, thats a yellow yella....

Onya Sam, you deserved it with the work you put in at Cooby (next time Ben, hey?).

The drive to Esk saved our butts Karl. It was bloody hot, and there was nowhere else to hide from the heat. I have been contemplating getting a shade tent because not everywhere has a bbq area to shelter under, but I don't think it would compare with a leisurely drive and sight seeing tour to the grog shop and back.

It was good to meet up with other Yakkas and I had a great time, loved the yarns about the one that got away and the ill-planned trips, proves that we are only human after all.

Had a great time and my suspicions were confirmed. Anyone who fishes from a Yak must be slightly nutty....

Looking forward to the next dam bash..


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Sounds like Cooby wasn't in a co-operative mood fellas, but good to see Sam blooded the new swing....Ben why not buy a straw hat and see if that makes a difference, the yella probably thought Sam was a local yokel with that hat on his melon :lol:


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

it was great to see Sam blood the swing,

especially when the fishing was so hard as he doesnt normally catch much in freshwater, I think he might have caught one or two bass but a yella is a great result

well done mate, hopefully its the start of a long list of PBs


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWYkyrncAABPfgAASYCMAEACIFAA/5d+gIAB1EU9T1M9U0eo0BkGT1BqniAgNNDQ9IaEAjECvKpCBz63tSjeVN8GUSc1iciKRji87FXLMk9iVfGnKF+7KkhEmQK/QDhXzyUzgEtQq3a/OcYLdQcWNycgnHFrBwUBbZFc+OP4u5IpwoSESZVzu


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

:wink: Thanks mate 

Edit: should add that all these pics were taken on my new phone, Nokia 6288 with 2 megapixel camera, bloody awesome phone, no more carrying my bulky fuji around.


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Nice work fellas, looks like a fun paddle around and trip out. Itchin to get out and find myself a bass soon, bass fishing has really taken off on the forum of late - the advantages of sweetwater fishing is striking a place in a few yak fishos hearts it seems.

Karl, May be wrong but I think your interesting cloud formation is what is known as Mammutas clouds - often seen preceding or proceeding storm activity. Not a cloud type you often notice but if you're looking for them they are suprisingly common. (probably even moreso down your storm prone neck of the woods). Love watching the storm clouds roll over.


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Hmm, cheers Trav, we saw quite a bit of lightning all around the place, but none of it came close to us.


----------



## wongus (Feb 12, 2006)

Ben,

Do I detect a hint of sibling rivalry with your references to Sam :lol:



> especially when the fishing was so hard as he doesnt normally catch much in freshwater





> Anyways Sam dogged it early and had to get home for 5.30 bedtime so unfortunately i missed out on a fish. Oh well looks like il have to find another fishing parter, he always does this so beware guys.


I also noticed on the pic of Sam's Swing that he has a sounder installed that looks a lot like the Lowrance X50DS. How did his install go? If it is the same you should be able to test the head unit on your sounder on his and vice versa to confirm that it is a faulty transducer on yours. Any more luck with BCF or Lowrance?


----------



## Hard Yakka (Aug 15, 2006)

Karl, the thermadry pants can be found at http://shop.ansco.com.au/store/viewItem ... Product=50


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Hard Yakka said:


> Karl, the thermadry pants can be found at http://shop.ansco.com.au/store/viewItem ... Product=50


cheers mate, I'll have a look. :wink:


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

wongus said:


> Ben,
> 
> Do I detect a hint of sibling rivalry with your references to Sam :lol:
> 
> I also noticed on the pic of Sam's Swing that he has a sounder installed that looks a lot like the Lowrance X50DS. How did his install go? If it is the same you should be able to test the head unit on your sounder on his and vice versa to confirm that it is a faulty transducer on yours. Any more luck with BCF or Lowrance?


Mate there is a lot of rivalry there mate, I was just trying to get a rise from him mate hehehe. In all seriousness hes a pretty good fisherman, well he seems to outfish me everytime so yeah.

He did get the X50Ds as well, the funny thing is he purchased it the day before the cressbrook trip, and it worked a treat. He installed the head unit etc and just did the tranny in a bag trick as we discussed on the phone. As for mine I still havent heard from Lowrance, I sent the item yesterday by express courier so Im assuming they will recieve it today and hopefully start the testing.


----------



## bassman (Jan 5, 2007)

hey everyone sorry about the late report i have been really ties up since getting back.

it was great to meet everyone who made it i appreciate all the help everyone gave me.

i finally arrived at cressbrook at about 3pm and had a quick chat to Karl, Marty and Gary and then we hit the water i must admit i was a bit nervous about my first paddle in my first kayak but it was awsome. shortly after paddling out and everyone dispersed over the dam i got my first bass a small fish about 20cm i caught another 5 all around that size in about 10 mins all in one little bay that included 2 double hookups i was panicking abit as i was unsure as to which rod to grab, LOL. after the surge in fish i paddled around the dam abit more getting used to the yak then as it was starting to get dark i satrted the paddle in and trolled through the same bay and picked up another fish and dropped another at the yak. what a awsome first session even the fish being small it was still a unreal afternoon.

as the other boys have said we went up and set up camp had a few beers and talked before hitting the sack. Woke up in the morning and couldnt wait to get to Cooby and try to get some Yellas, we hit the dam and i caught up with Gary he said things were very quiet not even his special spots were producing fish,  Ben and I fished till about 10 i think then paddled in to see off Marty, and for a quick feed we paddled out again and tryed again what we had failed to do all morning get a fish. we stopped trolling and decided to throw a few lures back at the bank and 2 casts latter i had a yella, a beautiful fish about 45cm and bright yellow i couldnt believe how bright it was, within about 10 mins ben had one on but dropped it unfortunately. not long after we paddled in as i had to head back to the coast.

all in all it was a great weekend and i cant wait to get out there for a fish again.

cheers Sam :lol: 
I


----------

